# Scrapbooking "Non Graphics" Competition



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

We had talked about starting something for *beginners / people without photoshop or other advanced graphics programmes*... and after a chat this is what we have come up with.

There seemed to be lots of interest in scrapbooking ideas in another thread... so we thought a scrapbooking competition would work for beginners - that way it can be done in paint or by hand and scanned in.

You can only cut things as if they were cut with scissors - no filters, blending layers etc... so anyone who does use photoshop - no use of overlay/screen etc.


The theme is Cats in the Aztec

This requires no advanced artistic talent so hopefully the people who vote but don't usually participate in the graphics contest will take part.

So post your entry with whether you did it by hand or used a computer programme and state how many different pictures you used to make your page.

*The general rules:*

Images should be no wider than 600px so as not to widen the screen.

No graphics programme is to be used for anything except cut and paste as if using scissors / other scrapbooking tools.

Entries should be submitted by Sunday 31 July @ 9.30pm EDT

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your *catforum photo gallery*. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Here is a quick example by Tornangel012:









Made with a graphics programme - 9 images used.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

*giggle* Scotty looks SO FAT! heeheehee I can hear him saying that too!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow, I thought this idea would have been a big hit. Anyone???


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

bump :?:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm confused....so I just pick any cat? Is that in the post I'm just missing it?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

You can pick any cat and any Aztec looking background from magazines or the internet. We wanted to keep it super simple for new people to take part in, and for those who are using magazines they might not have a printer to print out the cat.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

like this??? LOL 
I have photoshop....so I only cut out the images and pasted them. I used 14 images including the background.

That cured my bordedom! 










edit: because I apparently can't count!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I didn't post mine because I thought no one was interested.

I used 10 images and cut/paste using a graphics programme


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

YAH entries! :lol:


----------

